# Required Viewing tonight on MSNBC



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Olbermann, *tonight, MSNBC&#8230;*



> "Countdown," Keith Olbermann announced that tonight he'd be delivering another of his "Special Comments"-his impassioned, angry monologues fueled by outrage and usually addressed to President Bush and the Bush administration. Tonight, his special comment *will be directed at Hillary Clinton*-and, for the first time, his special comment will be directed _exclusively_ at a Democrat&#8230;.


Says John at *Americablog&#8230;*



> Speculation is that it will be about Ferraro's racist eruption against Obama, and the larger issue of the Clintons' race-baiting in this campaign.


In other Clinton/Obama *news&#8230; * Kos noticed  * this overlooked tidbit* in the Mississippi exit polls:



> Is Clinton honest and trustworthy? *52 Yes*, *48 No*


Says *Politico&#8230;*



> Obama's at 70-30. And this is among _Democrats_.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the press still has a love affair with obama. that won't change anytime soon. as Tom Daschle told him, your biggest advantage has been as a party fundraiser and a short non confrontational time in the senate, therefore not creating a voting record that can come under fire".

we really don't know what he stands for, only what he says he is for.....and his one over publicized vote against the war..that's it, nothing else of consequence, period.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

and what did the dummy that we had to suffer under for eight years do except ruin our country.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Well for one thing he finally got the stains removed from the white house your dummy Clinton left. That in and of itself was a accomplishment no one thought possible. You can go back to sleep now.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I am not Clinton supporter,but am a American and consider it is my right to criticize what has been done to my country by these criminals. They sold our country out to China, our dollar is rapidly becoming worthless.
we have lost our stature in the world and we are in a resession. so you go back to sleep or continue in your state of bliss.

IT IS UNPATRIOTIC NOT TO TELL THE TRUTH, WHETHER ABOUT YOUR PRESIDENT OR ANYONE ELSE.
THEODORE ROOSEVELT


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

You may have the right to criticize but first you have a responsibility to get your facts straight. In that regard you fail miserable.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

And where do you live if you are not aware of the facts that I stated. I am a WW 2 Korean War veteran, so know well what it used to be like to Be a American and respected world wide, and ask some one on a limited income if they are not having problems making ends meet. But then I do not get my facts from Faux news.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> the press still has a love affair with obama.


And the average American voter thinks they are in love with him, but they don't know the difference between infatuation and love. When the live fire starts Obama will understand the fickleness of infatuation.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

adokken said:


> IT IS UNPATRIOTIC NOT TO TELL THE TRUTH, WHETHER ABOUT YOUR PRESIDENT OR ANYONE ELSE.
> THEODORE ROOSEVELT


"I did not have sexual Relations with that woman".
From another Clinton.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> But then I do not get my facts from Faux news.


No need to tell me that. It is already very evident where you get your news. Being old does not make one wise any more than a college degree does.

What you and people like yourself fail to understand is the countries that do not like us today are not the same countries of 40 years ago. France, Germany, and other European countries are no longer proud nations of free thinking people but controlled socialist countries. What they don't like is the fact we have to date refused to bend to their way of thinking. If that is your idea of being liked, count me out. I, we, do not need to bend to the whims and control of other nations just so we can say they will like us. Socialist Democrats like yourself are hell bent on pushing this country into becoming a third rate country controlled by the UN and I for one will fight you every step of the way. You can call this President all the childish names you wish and without a doubt he has made some mistakes but he is still better than anything you have to offer. McCain was not my first choice but at least I know he will be a road block to people thinking as you do. Long live Fox News.

One downfall of a forum of this nature is neither of us knows the other that well. We only go by what is posted and form our own prejudiced opinions with little personal knowledge of each other. With that in mind I could be wrong just as you could but until there is a better way to communicate I will form my opinion on what I read in the forum, limited as it may be. Hope you keep that in mind. Have a good day.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

In a recent speech Bush said he was a little envious and thought it would be fantastic to be on the front lines in Afghanistan, What a brave man, especially when we know the history of his service to his country. As far as McCain, there is a good chance that he will get my vote. I do not agree with all his ideas but the mess that he inherits will his to clean up. He is apparently a decent man and served his country well.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> What a brave man, especially when we know the history of his service to his country.


For crying out loud, give it up. That crap was put to rest when Dan the Blather Rather was booted out from your favorite news source. Find some material that has some truth to it instead of regurgitated left wing hate bile. :eyeroll:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Temper tantrums are usually for children. :eyeroll:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

:lol: Far left wing liberals are funny at times. Throw the truth at them with no means for them to spin or lie and all they have left is attack with childish rhetoric. It is amusing though. :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

You seem to be the one that cannot tolerate the truth. Anyway I have better things to do then read your stupid rants.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Still the same rhetoric I see, but I agree. This is getting personal and someone is gonna get mad sooner or later. Lets just drop it. :beer:


----------

